# Rush - July 2010



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

July 9 - Sarnia Bayfest
July 13 - Molson Amphitheatre
July 15 - Quebec City
July 17 - ACC

Moving Pictures in its entirety.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

almost back to back in TO, interesting. Take your pick, outside or inside


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Has the concert date changed now to Sept. at the ACC only?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Nope, still the same dates - just no ticket info for the 2 Toronto shows up on TM or rush.com yet.

The 2 July dates are still up on the rush site.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

fretboard said:


> Nope, still the same dates - just no ticket info for the 2 Toronto shows up on TM or rush.com yet.
> 
> The 2 July dates are still up on the rush site.


Good. Where should I check to make sure I know the opening date to buy tickets? Any good seating area for the Molson one? Or ACC? I haven't been to either for a concert and I want to bring my son to see Rush.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I'd say register here: Rush and keep watching it every day so you'll know when the show you want pops up. I've used it before and gotten 4th and 7th row floors from it - so they do offer great seats through their own presale.

They also have "VIP" packages as well, if you want to go for the "Dad of the Year" award from your son. Failing this presale, keep checking Ticketmaster and I'll post on here if I hear anything. 

For seats at the Molson, I've been poured on too many times to want the lawns - I'd take anything in the pavilion but if given the choice, I'd stay clear of 401 and 410 (left and right most sections at the back). 

Here's the poster for their new rock/doc opening in NYC next week, and here at the Wintergarden Theatre the following week.








[/IMG]


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Awesome thanks. I've been waiting patiently for their doc, loved Sam Dunn's other docs, but I never knew about the poster. 2010 is a good year to be a Rush fan..


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Saratoga NY dudes. Stoked as hell!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Had tickets on the floor row 20 this morning, almost hit the "go" button and then backed off. Seen them so many times, maybe skip this one.


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

*sniff* I bought grandstand tickets for TO and now I can't go. I have actually never seen them and figured this would be the last time ever to see Moving Pictures. Crap.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

For the Ottawa folks, Rush is playing on July 11, Sunday at 8:00pm at the Bluesfest.


----------

